# Pinarello Dogma 65.1 think 2 size help reach&stack



## Hamfri (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello. Sorry for my English.

I choose a new road bike for myself, because it seems to me that now it is very big for me.

Now I'm riding the Simplon Nexio 55 size 
ett 555mm, 
reach 396mm, 
stack 555mm, 
stem 105mm (-6 angle), 
10mm spacer, 
seat tube 530, 
head tube 145
But the KOPS method is not followed, my knee is behind the pedal.
And me completely uncomfortable on this bike.
My height is 183cm, weight 67kg, inseam 86cm. I have long arms and legs.

Now I look closely at Pinarello Dogma 65.1 think 2 53 size, 
ett 545
reach 386,
stack 542
stem 135mm ( i dont know angle)
5mm spacer
seat tube 545
head tube 139
But I'm afraid that the fall of the saddle-handlebar wheel will be simply huge, because the head tube is very low.
But in theory, the knee should be in the right position on Pinarello. Or I'm wrong?...
I just want to get compact position on road bike.


Any help
Thanks


----------

